# @ Frankengang



## Coffee (14. Februar 2002)

Ahloaaaa Jungs und Mädels ;-)

bin wieder zurück vom Pistenheizen ;-) Noch alles dran ;-)) Wie war eure Tour? Und euer Essen? Wann sind die nächsten Termine?

Grüße euch alle

coffee


----------



## Tom:-) (15. Februar 2002)

tour war prima. bisschen technik, viel schlamm, neue teilnehmer/innen (thx to rush & sandra). keiner hatte eine pappnase.

die pizza war seeeeehr lecker, allerdings waren wir nur zu dritt  
beim näxten mal wäre regere teilnahme wünschenswert.

trotz tollen wetters werd ich dieses WE nicht biken können. meine bremse muss mal wieder zu magura. das ist doof.


trotzem schönes WE euch allen

greez
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (15. Februar 2002)

die Magura? und welche?


Grüße coffee


----------



## Tom:-) (15. Februar 2002)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12920


----------



## Altitude (17. Februar 2002)

Salaam,

bin zurück aus der Kälte und dem Wodkazwang beim Saunengang... 

wie wärs mit nächstem Samstag mit Biken?

Ich komm gerade von ner entspannten Runde vom Walberla zurück  

Ihr habt mir gefehlt.....aber ich hatt ja meinen Laptop dabei...   

man sieht sich...Alex

P.S: ...am 16.06 ist in Hersbruck ein Marathon (30km/900hm, 60km/1500hm, 90km/2500hm = [email protected] ...by the way...)


----------



## Sandra (17. Februar 2002)

Hallo zusammen !
Also, die Tour hat Spaß gemacht (Untergrund war noch gut feucht & tief !?), auch ohne Pappnase. Vielen Dank nochmal, v.a. an Tom, der sich quasi als Guide Lorbeeren verdient hat (und für`s Bike abspritzen). Hoffe, wir  können sie wiederholen, damit ich an meiner Technik feilen kann ! Dann hoffentlich auch incl. Coffee & weiteren.   
@Altitude. Marathon in Hersbruck klingt interessant. Wäre vielleicht auch eine Gelegenheit für ein fränkisches IBC-Treffen (ein größes wird es dann wahrscheinlich im Sept. in Daun geben). Halt mich doch mal auf dem laufenden.
Grüße ins Frankenland.
sandra


----------



## Altitude (19. Februar 2002)

Hallo Ihr Frangen.... 

wie stehts nun mit biken am Samstag?

ich bring auch meinen digitalen Zauberkasten mit...
   
ich könnt ja mal den Nürnberger Tiergarten oder die Trails zwischen Fürth und Cadolzburg in die Runde werfen...

ich komm aber auch wieder in die Erlanger  bzw. Forchheimer Richtung

@kersbacher
     
nachträglich...

Schönen Tag noch

Alex


----------



## Coffee (19. Februar 2002)

...ist bei mir gerade eine fetzten Erkältung im Anmarsch. Da will ich nichts Riskieren. sollte sich die bis Samstag wieder legen, bin ich dabei. also haltet  mich  auf dem laufenden.

Grüße coffee


----------



## Tom:-) (19. Februar 2002)

bin dieses WE nicht da. ich fahr' nämlich nach amsterdam .....

 

greez
tom


----------



## rush (19. Februar 2002)

@Tom
Was macht man denn so in Amsterdam...?!  

Falls am Samstag was zusammenkommt zum fahren hier in der Nähe bin ich dabei. Hab nur kein Auto im irgendwohin zu fahren denke ich.

Die letzte Ausfahrt hat auf jeden Fall viel Spass gemacht, und obwohl ich gleich hier wohne wusste ich gar net was für super Strecken es unterhalb von Rathsberg gibt. Wieder was dazugelernt.


----------



## Tom:-) (20. Februar 2002)

na, wird mir ja eh keiner glauben ... 

ich hab einen haufen verwandschaft in NL, u.a. in A'dam, und da gibt es am WE einen 65sten geburtstag zu feiern. das lässt sich dann gut mit einem kurzurlaub verbinden.

jetzt weisst du's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kersbacher (20. Februar 2002)

feiert am Samstag seinen Geburtstag nach! Da geht leider nix mit Biken. Es gibt aber glaub ich neue Schuhe und ein schickes neues Helmchen 

@altitude: Danke für die Glückwünsche 
@tom: Der 65. ist ja wohl nich deiner am Freitag, oder


----------



## Tom:-) (20. Februar 2002)

nee, 

ich hab zwar am freitag gebungbang, ist aber erst der 33ste


----------



## Kersbacher (20. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *nee,
> 
> ich hab zwar am freitag gebungbang, ist aber erst der 33ste
> ...



Gibst bei den Käsköpp auch Internet, sodass du deine vielen Glückwünsche entgegennehmen kannst ?


----------



## Tom:-) (21. Februar 2002)

werd aber sicher besseres zu tun haben als mich vor die glotze zu setzen ....


----------

